# Mantids and herbs



## Raya (May 25, 2009)

I've been on a bit of a gardening kick recently, and the thought occurred to me...why not use my terrarium as a herb garden?

My tank is fairly large, so there's enough room for both the mantids and the plants, as well as being warm and moist. The waste the mantid produces would be recycled by the plants, and as well as being an interesting habitat, it would provide me with a regular tasty supply (the herbs that is, not the mantis!).

I've browsed the forum and quite a few people have had success with growing plants. Has anyone tried it with herbs? Would some species be detrimental to the mantis? Would it be okay to keep crickets in there too, to help flush out their systems?


----------



## jameslongo (May 25, 2009)

Oh dear, remind me never to come over for dinner.  

Crickets will probably make a meal of your herbs if you keep them in there.


----------



## Rick (May 25, 2009)

Sounds good. I doubt crickets will mess with most herbs. SLugs like to eat my basil and cilantro though.


----------



## hibiscusmile (May 25, 2009)

hummmm!


----------



## Katnapper (May 25, 2009)

I think it's a neat idea... I say try it!!  And let us know how it goes.


----------



## PhilinYuma (May 25, 2009)

Sounds interesting. Do you ever make herb butter? A couple of crix should make it nice and crunchy!


----------



## cloud jaguar (May 25, 2009)

That's cool - then your herbs will be fertilized with mantis turds!


----------



## agent A (Jun 17, 2009)

Arkanis said:


> That's cool - then your herbs will be fertilized with mantis turds!


mantids don't poop much


----------



## agent A (Jun 17, 2009)

Rick said:


> Sounds good. I doubt crickets will mess with most herbs. SLugs like to eat my basil and cilantro though.


Put salt on slugs. It skins, burns and turns them black.


----------



## Rick (Jun 17, 2009)

agent A said:


> Put salt on slugs. It skins, burns and turns them black.


Yes I know however salt really isn't used in the garden to deter slugs.


----------



## OGIGA (Jun 17, 2009)

Good idea! I guess you just have to keep the herbs trimmed because if it gets too bushy, all the droppings will be held up by the leaves.


----------



## Emile.Wilson (Jun 17, 2009)

Rick said:


> Yes I know however salt really isn't used in the garden to deter slugs.


beer is though


----------



## Rick (Jun 17, 2009)

Emile said:


> beer is though


So is copper and diatomaceous earth. Which is why my raised beds have beer traps on each side. I'm not looking for slug advice.


----------



## Emile.Wilson (Jun 17, 2009)

Rick said:


> So is copper and diatomaceous earth. Which is why my raised beds have beer traps on each side. I'm not looking for slug advice.


but beer is funnier


----------



## Rick (Jun 18, 2009)

Emile said:


> but beer is funnier


Did you mean funner? B)


----------



## agent A (Jun 20, 2009)

funner isn't a word!


----------



## Emile.Wilson (Jun 20, 2009)

Rick said:


> Did you mean funner? B)


no funnier, because i just imagine somebody going out into their garden and pouring beer in the soil while taking sips of the beer


----------



## gadunka888 (Jun 21, 2009)

its funner as well as funnier!  

but i dun do that becos

1. i dun have a garden

2. im 11 yrs old

3. In singapore, the slugs just dry up and die. not much of a slug problem, except when you step on their corpses!


----------

